# SOLARFORCE S1100 / S2200 PICS.



## harro (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi; 
Following pics are a few basic ones of Solarforce's S1100 and S2200.
Beamshots are ISO 100, F2.8, 3 Seconds.
House at end of the street is 125 Meters from the camera.
Ambient light pic unfortunately has streetlighting and a full moon.

Physical size of each light is identical;






Smooth vs. LOP reflector





S1100 X-ML U2





S2200 MT-G2 and LOP Reflector





Closeup of the big MT-G2





The X-ML in the S1100





Ambient light with streetlighting and full moon ( ohh well, way too cold to go out of town !! )





S1100 X-ML U2. House at end of street is 125 M from the camera





S2200 MT-G2. Notice a lot floodier. Ohh.. white balance for beamshots was set to auto.





This is a Jetbeam BC40 with smo reflector, for a bit of reference.





...and a Fenix TK70 for similar reasons.




I'll try and do some out of town beamshots when i can find my nice warm parka !! These shots were taken with an outdoor temp of -1 deg. Celsius. I know thats not cold for a lot of CPF'ers, but its a bit of a shock in Aus.
Cells for all lights, excluding TK70, were freshly charged 3100mah 18650 Eagletac's, and the '70 had freshly charged Powerex 9000mah 'D' cells.
The interesting comparison, to me, was the minor differences between the S2200 and TK70. The '70 is floodier ( to be expected ), but the 2200 pretty much matches it everywhere else, except physical size.

Out Of Town Beamshots

S1100





S2200





Jetbeam BC40





Thrunite TN31





Fenix TK70





Xtar S1





The stand of trees visible, is 100 Meters from the camera. The reflections in the distance are from railway crossing signs, and are 1km from the camera. As you can see, the S2200 is'nt quite up to the TK70, or S1, but it's in no way embarrased either. It is lighter, and an easier carry than the '70, or S1, not to mention heaps cheaper also!!

Best Wishes;
Mike.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vortus (Jun 22, 2013)

The MT-G2 looks to be better in all respects.


----------



## harro (Jun 22, 2013)

With W/B on, on the camera, you dont see the different tints. 1100 has a very cool tint, where the 2200 is very neutral, maybe even slightly warm. To my eyes, the 1100 would probably out-throw the 2200 ( I'll add some quiet country road beamshots soon ), but that's about it. For general purpose, if you like flashlights with a bit of presence, then the 2200 is the one.


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics! I like these flashlights,a lot.Nice design,big reflectors.
If you have more pictures,please post them.


----------



## harro (Jun 27, 2013)

flashlion said:


> Thanks for the pics! I like these flashlights,a lot.Nice design,big reflectors.
> If you have more pictures,please post them.



I'll try and do some this weekend, and away from built up area. The moon is also on the wain here, so it should be a lot darker ambient light.

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 1, 2013)

The 2200 appears to have a really useful beam. The consistency of the spill light is very impressive and the big, fat, hotspot is cool and desirable for most close/medium applications.


----------



## harro (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> The 2200 appears to have a really useful beam. The consistency of the spill light is very impressive and the big, fat, hotspot is cool and desirable for most close/medium applications.



It does have a good beam, but it is quite warm ( pics. white balance on auto ). However, this is an entirely personal preference thing. If i had to take a stab at Kelvin color temp, just from looking at a printed chart i have ( no measurements ), i'd guess at about 4000- 4200K.

:thumbsup:


----------



## lintonindy (Jul 2, 2013)

The Kelvin temperature of the MT-G2 emitters is reported to be a t 4300k. It has also been said that it keeps a decent CRI and even though it might be a similar Kelvin temperature to a Nichia 219 or other neutral emitter lights it looks completely different. Is this what you have experienced as well harro? I really like that color temperature in my lights but I do prefer a little cooler (about 5,000k) in my throwers. Although, the neutral or warmer emitters seem to produce more depth in what I am seeing with the naked eye. Is the build quality of your solarforce lights very high? I do like that S 2200!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2013)

I am a neutral white fan so to me that would be ideal. Anything between 4000-5000K is good for me but 4000-4500 is my sweet-spot. 

I wanted to buy the 2200 but I haven't because I want a side-switch. I have a TN31mb which has a magnetic control ring and a tail-switch but the tube is too large for me to comfortably use the tail-switch, especially because it has tail-standing protrusions. The 2200 is similar in diameter so if the side-switch on it was for on/off instead of just modes I would be all over it. Instead, I have pre-ordered the new Eagletac MT-G2 light because it does have a side-switch but that is just my personal preference for a light this size.




harro said:


> It does have a good beam, but it is quite warm ( pics. white balance on auto ). However, this is an entirely personal preference thing. If i had to take a stab at Kelvin color temp, just from looking at a printed chart i have ( no measurements ), i'd guess at about 4000- 4200K.
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashLion (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the pics :thumbsup:.Well done.Great comparison.
I also prefer cool white for thrower lights,but I have to admit that warmer tint is more suitable for foggy weather,when the air is humid or dusty.
I agree,the beam of S2200 looks nice,useful.Because of the big LED and OP reflector it looses too much lumens in the spill,for a thrower,but still looks impressive.
I never thought it could be so cold in Australiaoo:.


----------



## harro (Jul 3, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> The 2200 appears to have a really useful beam. The consistency of the spill light is very impressive and the big, fat, hotspot is cool and desirable for most close/medium applications.



Yep. The beam color is a bit warmer than it appears in the pics. I used auto W/B just to minimize variations.


----------



## harro (Jul 3, 2013)

lintonindy said:


> The Kelvin temperature of the MT-G2 emitters is reported to be a t 4300k. It has also been said that it keeps a decent CRI and even though it might be a similar Kelvin temperature to a Nichia 219 or other neutral emitter lights it looks completely different. Is this what you have experienced as well harro? I really like that color temperature in my lights but I do prefer a little cooler (about 5,000k) in my throwers. Although, the neutral or warmer emitters seem to produce more depth in what I am seeing with the naked eye. Is the build quality of your solarforce lights very high? I do like that S 2200!



It certainly hi-lights the warmer end of the spectrum, but its not like a 2800k halogen bulb. One thing sadly missing with both my 1100 and 2200 was the greasy fingerprints on the inside of the lense, however, it is easily removable to clean if said prints are supplied. :thumbsup: Quality is very good, IMVHO, with clean threads and well lubed 'o' rings. Anodizing is good also. 
Probably the only picky thing i would mention, is the cell carrier ( 3 x 18650 ). Whilst its plenty tough enough, it is polarised, ie; + one end and - the other. There is a big white + & - on the appropriate ends, and this is carried over to the body, with a + in the head end, and a - in the tailcap. In darkness, if you didnt have another light source, and had to change cells, maybe this could be an issue !?
Now, i'm certainly NOT an agent for Solarforce, or anyone else for that matter, but its two purchases that i have no cause to regret !!


----------



## harro (Jul 3, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> I am a neutral white fan so to me that would be ideal. Anything between 4000-5000K is good for me but 4000-4500 is my sweet-spot.
> 
> I wanted to buy the 2200 but I haven't because I want a side-switch. I have a TN31mb which has a magnetic control ring and a tail-switch but the tube is too large for me to comfortably use the tail-switch, especially because it has tail-standing protrusions. The 2200 is similar in diameter so if the side-switch on it was for on/off instead of just modes I would be all over it. Instead, I have pre-ordered the new Eagletac MT-G2 light because it does have a side-switch but that is just my personal preference for a light this size.




ET MT-G2 = very nice !!


----------



## harro (Jul 3, 2013)

> I never thought it could be so cold in Australiaoo:.



Hahaha, its not unusual for a few -3 or -4 C nights here during July/Aug.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the very revealing photos


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Jul 6, 2013)

For $136 the S2200 may be my next light. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Gravitron (Jul 6, 2013)

It looks like to me that the s1100 lights up the two furthest trees left and right of the road better than the tn31. Would this also be what you observed while conducting the test or is it just me?
Thanks for any help,
Gravitron


----------



## harro (Jul 6, 2013)

Gravitron said:


> It looks like to me that the s1100 lights up the two furthest trees left and right of the road better than the tn31. Would this also be what you observed while conducting the test or is it just me?
> Thanks for any help,
> Gravitron



Theres really not much in it. The tn31 is a bit tighter than the S1100, so some spill is what you're seeing. Those two are really close in their beams. When the shots were taken, i had to hold the torches whilst my son took the pics. So its also possible i've moved slightly. The camera was on a tripod, but the tripod i use for my torches was with someone else that night. One thing the camera doesnt show is tint ( W/B on auto). The 31 is very much a cooler tint than the S1100, but thats purely a personal preference thing, i guess.


----------



## xed888 (Jul 23, 2013)

Was anyone able to confirm that the S2200 had 2200 lumens?


----------



## houtex (Sep 23, 2013)

I just got the S2200 and I'm loving it.

Compared to my TM11, just as bright, better throw and more neutral tint.
Compared to my TK70, a letlleles bright, the TK70 is much whiter than both and of course the TK throws further but not show much that you are shocked.

My reflector is slighty less textured than the photo above.

Wuth the build quality , amount of power coming out the light and the price, I'm suprised ther is not more talk about this wonderful light.

I'm so happy with this light, this is my first post in months!


----------



## harro (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi houtex, yeah, its amazing this light doesn't get a better wrap than it seemingly deserves. Recently, about a dozen of us went away for a few days, and with about a dozen or so hi performance lights, the S2200 was always one of the first lights that was reached for!! It wasn't the most powerful, and didn't have the tightest throwing beam, but NEVER was it shamed in any way. The tint made it the most useful light for night walking, with most colours rendered very well. All bar one other person on that trip, were torch newbs, and most would reach for the S2200 ( concensus amongst them was that a $2 plastic 2 x D was all that was required ) once they realized what it was like. I think it converted a few people's thinking about quality torches oo:


----------



## warmurf (Oct 4, 2013)

Fantastic pics thanks! Some of the better beam shots we've seen! Feel free to do some others- yours makes for great comparison. Cheers.


----------



## applevalleyjoe (Nov 5, 2013)

NeedMoreLight said:


> For $136 the S2200 may be my next light. Thanks for the pics.



Where are you finding it at this price? Can you provide a link? Thanks.


----------



## Norm (Nov 5, 2013)

applevalleyjoe said:


> Where are you finding it at this price? Can you provide a link? Thanks.




That's what I paid at SolarForce Sales.

Norm


----------

